# October Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 October 2005)

October is another record month with a total 29 entrants in the competition!   

The October stock tipping competition is kindly sponsored by Marketech. Marketech, CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading specialists, provides its clients with FREE access to an award winning trading platform that offers live price data from 19 different worldwide exchanges. Visit them at http://www.marketech.com.au!

Here are the official entries for the October competition. Can everyone please check their entry and let me know if I have made any errors.

Keep track of the competition results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## brerwallabi (3 October 2005)

Where is Porper?


----------



## Porper (3 October 2005)

Sorry guys, one of you will have to come last this month, can't rely on me 

Joe is quite right, if he bends the rules for one, then where does it stop.I am quite happy to watch this month.


----------



## son of baglimit (4 October 2005)

or maybe i was wrong - GO TOX - DID PORPER OR FLEETA JUMP ON THIS ONE ??


----------



## Happy (4 October 2005)

Flexibility is not a bad thing, especially that we are not the red taped Gov dept.

But little bit of test run won’t hurt anybody before hitting the real tape.


----------



## happytrader (4 October 2005)

Not much of a share trader but I might have a punt on TTR

Happytrader


----------



## canny (4 October 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> or maybe i was wrong - GO TOX - DID PORPER OR FLEETA JUMP ON THIS ONE ??



You've got it sobl - leading the board today. Or did you mean did Porper or Fleeta actually put money on it?
Nice run - but is it substantiated - and can it hold up after the please explain was negative?


----------



## son of baglimit (4 October 2005)

i did say in the lead up that i wanted to jump off as i thort they had run their race - i guess we'll see.


----------



## canny (4 October 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> i did say in the lead up that i wanted to jump off as i thort they had run their race - i guess we'll see.



You might just crack it lucky!!!
I think there's a few on the list quietly waiting to build up momentum though.
I think when we make our picks we need to be thinking about the whole months gain being sustainable (like WME) and not just something that goes off and then drops down again (like PNO typically)
The market is a bit weird at the moment - everyone's throwing money around as if it grows on trees!! Don't even want to think how long before it dries up!
Happy trading.


----------



## krisbarry (5 October 2005)

Wow Tech/a I think WEB, may have been a pretty rough choice for this month.  I am not trying to beat my chest but look at where I sit in the comp and where you sit.

Its OK mate, we all make mistakes, I feel for you on this one.


----------



## Fleeta (6 October 2005)

Yep, i'm currently 4th out of 29 with a return of 0%. Could be an ugly month.


----------



## tech/a (6 October 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Wow Tech/a I think WEB, may have been a pretty rough choice for this month.  I am not trying to beat my chest but look at where I sit in the comp and where you sit.
> 
> Its OK mate, we all make mistakes, I feel for you on this one.




Kris.
This was no 3 pick.
TOX and GGY(Bought GGY at .067 today) were first up.
WEB was one I traded. If you have a look at the WEB thread you'll note I sold it at 44c.
I have a buy in this morning and so far has pulled away from my orders at 36c and 37c.

I'm not beating my chest but making mistakes has served me well---look where I sit in life and where you sit. :dance:


----------



## krisbarry (6 October 2005)

Yes and when I am your age I am sure I will be as wealthy as you.  By inheriting wealth and creating my own too.

Age is a wonderful thing!

When you're young you have the world at your feet and when your older you are wiser.   So your point is ?


----------



## Fleeta (6 October 2005)

Tech, why do you like GGY - I like it too, but reluctant to buy.


----------



## tech/a (6 October 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Yes and when I am your age I am sure I will be as wealthy as you. By inheriting wealth and creating my own too.
> 
> Age is a wonderful thing!
> 
> When you're young you have the world at your feet and when your older you are wiser. So your point is ?





So the dysfunctional family will provide!---Hmmm more understanding.
But then of course you'll deserve it!

My point was/is when you post rubbish like that "Not Beating my chest"--blah
you deserve a serve.
I give you a compliment you see it as weakness.

Fleeta its purely technical.


----------



## canny (10 October 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Wow Tech/a I think WEB, may have been a pretty rough choice for this month.  I am not trying to beat my chest but look at where I sit in the comp and where you sit.
> 
> Its OK mate, we all make mistakes, I feel for you on this one.




Krisbarry- what an infantile statement you made.
I think you'll find other people just have a better understanding of what kind of company PNO is.
I DO hold PNO - always good for a quick run and quick profit - but nothing spectacular to beat your chest over. Now - where did you say you were on the leaderboard??? LOL!!!!


----------



## dutchie (10 October 2005)

Tomorrow should see more entries in the green.


----------



## doctorj (12 October 2005)

Well, I've done my dosh this month well and truely.

GOP was either going to $5 or $0.10 depending on the outcome of their Wildcat at Gilbert-1. They initially ranked the possibility of finding a commercial field at about 20% and as expected this morning they announced that they've got water and despite hydrocarbons being present in the drill mud it is not commercial.

Pity, but thankfully I didn't put any of my own hard earned into it - when it comes to wildcats, I much prefer the ones that have been properly delineated with 3d seismic.  The lesson here, if you want to trade a company like GOP on a big drill like this one, you either buy well in advance and sell on spud or wait until they announce what they've got then jump on board.

Onward to 10c and plenty of time to consider my pick for next month...


----------



## RichKid (20 October 2005)

Somehow us expert tipsters here on ASF aren't doing too well. I'm done too as my stock is below solid resistance now and aint going to see the sunshine soon.


----------



## son of baglimit (21 October 2005)

cmon - someone challenge for christs sake


----------



## bailej03 (23 October 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Well, I've done my dosh this month well and truely.
> 
> GOP was either going to $5 or $0.10 depending on the outcome of their Wildcat at Gilbert-1. They initially ranked the possibility of finding a commercial field at about 20% and as expected this morning they announced that they've got water and despite hydrocarbons being present in the drill mud it is not commercial.
> 
> ...




Hey Doc, shouldn't need to think to hard, but I shotgun FAR fro November :  you an have SUR or VPE


----------



## doctorj (23 October 2005)

I've had FAR since about Feb, with the exception of last month.  Trying to be a little bit original.

WR Frac, a quarterly, Eagle and a dark horse (WA 254P or SGT or new project) should get things going between now and Christmas.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2005)

October is finally over... and this months competition (sponsored by Marketech) is now at an end. And what a shocker it was! Only 6 of the 29 entrants ended the month in positive territory. Son of baglimit has emerged triumphant with TOX - the stock he almost gave away to tech/a - with a return of 10.39%. Close behind in second place is Fleeta on NVC with a return of 9.09%.

Congratulations to both of you!  Two great results in a very difficult month!  

Could both of you please send me a PM regarding your prizes.

Lets hope November sees some better returns!

Here are the final results for October:


----------



## doctorj (31 October 2005)

You could have been kind and chopped off #29 when taking the screenshot! Well done to all the positive entries, but in particular baglimit and fleeta.


----------



## son of baglimit (31 October 2005)

HEY FLEETA, WHO GAVE U NVC HUH ?

$50 - hmm - last time i won i gave it to the tsunami appeal.
this time i'll pass it on to red poppy appeal, or whatever its called, held on november 11. can you please forward the cash to this most worthy cause joe.

the juggernaut is about to begin again......r u ready fleeta ?


----------



## Milk Man (1 November 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> You could have been kind and chopped off #29 when taking the screenshot! Well done to all the positive entries, but in particular baglimit and fleeta.




Hey, what about me? Dont worry it was more a!@# than class anyways  .


----------



## canny (1 November 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> HEY FLEETA, WHO GAVE U NVC HUH ?
> 
> $50 - hmm - last time i won i gave it to the tsunami appeal.
> this time i'll pass it on to red poppy appeal, or whatever its called, held on november 11. can you please forward the cash to this most worthy cause joe.
> ...




Hey, Son of baglimit - I just wonder who you're sleeping with to get all these tips!!! LOL!!!!!
Who's going to win the Melbourne Cup?!!!!!!


----------



## son of baglimit (1 November 2005)

you gimme a tip and i'll sleep with ya canny - "NO U DA HO"


----------



## canny (1 November 2005)

sonofbaglimit - you have impeccable taste!!!! LOL!!!!


----------

